# Hypothyroidism Diagnosis? Synthroid/ Cytomel Dosing Questions



## aerlyn02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello,

I've been struggling with gastrointestinal issues (celiac disease) for the past 8 months and these are my thyroid test results - I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and have been put on some medications, but what I'm worried about whether I actually need them or not&#8230;. I had one endo tell me I should stop them, that my numbers never qualified me for the diagnosis of hypothyroidism&#8230; symptoms of extreme tiredness, toxic feelings, muscle aches, nausea, indigestion, constipation/ diarrhea, etc etc

Looks like it is possible I have gallstones as well - waiting for the test results there. So its possible malbsorption of key nutrients & lack of iodine caused a decrease in my fT3?

Going on the Cytomel did help my digestion a bit and give me some more energy but for the most part I just feel tired all the time - even when I take cytomel, doesn't really give me much energy at all.

My doc just prescribed some synthroid because my ft4 is now really low&#8230;.

Should I come off these synthetic thyroid meeds? My goal is to NOT be on them! How do I safely taper off of the thyroid meds and still maintain thyroid function naturally - with adrenal support and iodine perhaps?

Should I wait to come off them until my gastrointestinal issues are resolved? I feel like the thyroid meds are not really helping my gastro issues though&#8230;

Have been negative for hasimoto's antibodies, ultrasound of thyroid is fine, progesterone was found to be really low so I'm on Rx compounded progesterone at night. Pituatary tumor has been ruled out

Since being on the cytomel, my periods have started again (after being gone for out 7 months) but they are erratic and often come 2x a month now

Any advice on my thyroid numbers would be much appreciated -

HISTORICAL NUMBERS:
here are the "normal" ranges the lab used:
TSH 0.4 -4.5
fT4 0.8-1.8
fT3 2.3-4.2

12/20/11

TSH 0.99
fT4 0.90
fT3 2.00

2/14/12

TSH 0.87
fT4 1.00
fT3 1.90

3/28/12

TSH 0.96
fT4 1.10
fT3 2.10

5/3/12

TSH 1.7
fT4 1.1
ft3 2.0

--> introduction of cytomel 5/19 (marked decrease in TSH and fT4)

6/4

TSH 1.46
fT4 0.8
fT3 2.9

7/10

TSH 0.47
fT4 0.5
fT3 3.1

8/15

TSH 0.51
fT4 0.5
fT3 3.1

DOSING:

Dec '11 - end of April '12: nothing but natural over the counter thyroid extracts as support - no iodine

May 6th-12th: 50mg armor --> ramped up to 100mg too fast and became violently ill

May 13-19th: No armor

May 19th - June 9: 5MG 2X DAILY CYTOMEL

June 9 - present: 5 MG 3x Daily cytomel

Just prescribed 25mg synthroid to add - haven't started yet. Am also taking Rx digestive enzymes, probiotics and other natural remedies to support my stomach

I'm just exhausted and sick to my stomach all the time and no one can figure out what's wrong - have just started taking bile salts and that really helps some of my stomach issues, again leads me to believe this is gallbladder/ gallstone issues

I recently did an iodine patch test and it disappeared within 4 hours &#8230; possible I'm just iodine deficient? possible anemic too?

Have done a heavy metal urine test and have extremely elevated levels of mercury - recently started DMPS

I have had many other tests done, so if you have questions, post and I'm happy to provide more of my results

Should I take synthroid? and continue or stop the cytomel? Should I just stop all of the meds and see if things will straighten themselves out on their own - appreciate the help and input


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome, aerlyn! Could you also post the ranges your lab uses for the blood tests? It's hard to tell much without those.


----------



## aerlyn02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi there! Certainly - here are the "normal" ranges the lab used:

TSH 0.4 -4.5
fT4 0.8-1.8
fT3 2.3-4.2

Also, all values above are reported in pg/mL - meant to write that in, sorry


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your lab's look awful!

It is no wonder why you feel so poorly.

Your goal is 1/2 to 3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3.

Get over the fact you need synthetic hormone - life could be worse.

You definitely need a levo or T-4 medication added to your mix and will likely need a reduction in your Cytomel.

Please have labs every 5-6 weeks until your FT-4 and FT-3 are in 1/2 to 3/4 range. Aim for 1/2 range and adjust up slightly until your issues resolve.

I had horrible gastro issues while hypo and you are definitely hypo.


----------



## aerlyn02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for the response! I of course, will continue to consult with my doctor before making any adjustments, but its wonderful to have someone else's perspective. Last endo I went to told me that I didn't need thyroid medication and that I should stop it all ... I was like seriously? And go back to have a ft3 below 2 and having to sleep 14 hours a night??! I don't understand why some doctors won't treat symptoms, only numbers. Yes, I've been very verryy sick. Any recommendations for finding a good endocrinologist? Have had no luck so far - would be willing to work with someone remotely if they'd do phone/online consults and appts.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> Your lab's look awful!


I agree. If you look beyond the TSH, your FT3 and FT4 are in the basement. That's why you have symptoms (there may be other reasons as well, but that's what jumps out at me).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aerlyn02 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been struggling with gastrointestinal issues (celiac disease) for the past 8 months and these are my thyroid test results - I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and have been put on some medications, but what I'm worried about whether I actually need them or not&#8230;. I had one endo tell me I should stop them, that my numbers never qualified me for the diagnosis of hypothyroidism&#8230; symptoms of extreme tiredness, toxic feelings, muscle aches, nausea, indigestion, constipation/ diarrhea, etc etc
> 
> ...


Well.......................you really do need the thyroxine replacement as your FT3 was in the basement big time!

I think you should stay on track here with the low dose of Synthroid for you need some T4 for peripheral deoiodination of the T3 (Cytomel) and stay on the 10 mgs. of Cytomel as well.

Given time, you should feel better. It is natural for the FT4 to be low when taking any form of T3 but as pointed out above, you need a little T4 for everything to work right.

Have you had any antibodies' tests or an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## aerlyn02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Andros, Thanks for the reply. Yep, thyroid ultrasound was normal and all antibodies test (have had done multiple times) have been negative.

Here's hoping the addition of synthroid will have me feeling a bit better in a few weeks.


----------



## aerlyn02 (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess my concern here is though that for the past 2 days, since adding the synthroid in, I've had explosive diarrhea all day long....

Do my most recent thyroid numbers indicate that I've gone HYPERthyroid and that the addition of the t4 is just exacerbating things??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aerlyn02 said:


> I guess my concern here is though that for the past 2 days, since adding the synthroid in, I've had explosive diarrhea all day long....
> 
> Do my most recent thyroid numbers indicate that I've gone HYPERthyroid and that the addition of the t4 is just exacerbating things??


Free T3 would be the "telling" number and at your last lab; yours is 3.1 whereas mid-range is 3.2. In my mind that is too low. I would be surprised if that low dose of Synthroid has tipped you over the edge.

However, you could have an allergy to the filler in Synthroid, you maybe got what some of us already had since school started (down here in Ga. anyway) as there was a horrible stomach virus going around.

When in doubt, get w/your doctor as my opinion is only conjecture.


----------

